# Dos usb generic joystick drivers



## JonathanFick (Apr 26, 2006)

I am attempting to get a usb joystick to work in dos.
I purchaced the joystick/gamepad from Retrozone

this is what they said about it
All RetroZone products are standard USB HID gamepads and need no specific drivers. They use the generic USB drivers built into the operating system. Fully supported operating systems include WinXP, Win2k, MacOS9, and MacOSX. Unix/Linux based systems should work. DOS based systems (Win98, WinME) may work, but are not officially supported.

dos supports usb keyboards,mice, and i have found a ton of info for usb storage devices 
why is there no basic joystick support

I even found usb support for BeOs here
http://euc.jp/beos/beware.en.html

This is very frustrating , I want to use these usb controlers but I hate windows

Please help


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Perhaps the issue lies with there actually being no native support for USB in DOS, never has been and never will be?

The only support in later OS's is that provided under the BIOS for keyboard and mouse.

Windows NT, 2000 and XP do not even have or use DOS, they have a "DOS emulator" that runs under Windows.

Pure DOS (as in older versions of WIndows, or DOS only PCs will not have the support you require, it was never part of DOS. SOme device makers may have written third party controllers but not many.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you will probably have to "suck it up" and use Windows.  DOS is dead, or at least Microsoft is trying to kill it!


----------



## denbush (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it is from freedos.org I believe they have USB drivers built into their version of DOS. Might be worth trying if you are not married to MS/PC DOS.


----------

